# Intermediate Practical: Always a Trauma Assessment?



## R a c h e l (May 18, 2010)

So I was looking at the practical stations listed on the NR site for the I-85 test, and for the patient assessment station it says:

You will be required to perform a "hands on," head-to-toe physical assessment and voice treatment of a simulated patient for a given scenario, including:

* Scene Size-Up
* Initial Assessment/Resuscitation
* Focused History & Physical Examination - Rapid Trauma Assessment
* Detailed Physical Examination

Does this mean everyone will get a trauma scenario instead of a medical one? For my basic test I had trauma, but some people had medical. The basic requirements aren't listed the same way on the NR site, so I couldn't compare. My boyfriend said his was only trauma for the paramedic test.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2010)

You should have one of each


----------



## R a c h e l (May 18, 2010)

Really? Because that's all the site says for pt. assessment. The other three bullets were Ventilatory Management, IV Therapy, and a random skill out of ked, supine immobilization & bleeding control. Did you have additional skills tested?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2010)

I'm a very bad one to ask that. I didn't actually do an I/85 practical, I did a medic practical and then wound up an I/85 as consolation for not becoming a medic

I'll look for my sheet from NR, it had the equivalent I/85 practicals on it, and I thought it had one of each assessment


----------



## phideux (May 19, 2010)

We had Trauma assessment, IV, Airway/Combi-tube, and a random. Here all the randoms were long board.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2010)

*Sort of like asking what's on the test, no?*

Actually, that's precisely what is being asked! B)

Be ready for both, you will in the real world. If you need to cram for your peace of mind, pick the one you are least comfortable with.
PS: never saw a diabetic at a car crash?


----------



## bstone (May 20, 2010)

I had trauma assessment, IV, airway (combitube) and KED.


----------

